
The Panama palindrome - MaysonL
http://nielsenhayden.com/hoey.html
======
jibiki
Oddly he doesn't actually give his 540 word palindrome, but here it is:

A man, a plan, a caret, a ban, a myriad, a sum, a lac, a liar, a hoop, a pint,
a catalpa, a gas, an oil, a bird, a yell, a vat, a caw, a pax, a wag, a tax, a
nay, a ram, a cap, a yam, a gay, a tsar, a wall, a car, a luger, a ward, a
bin, a woman, a vassal, a wolf, a tuna, a nit, a pall, a fret, a watt, a bay,
a daub, a tan, a cab, a datum, a gall, a hat, a fag, a zap, a say, a jaw, a
lay, a wet, a gallop, a tug, a trot, a trap, a tram, a torr, a caper, a top, a
tonk, a toll, a ball, a fair, a sax, a minim, a tenor, a bass, a passer, a
capital, a rut, an amen, a ted, a cabal, a tang, a sun, an ass, a maw, a sag,
a jam, a dam, a sub, a salt, an axon, a sail, an ad, a wadi, a radian, a room,
a rood, a rip, a tad, a pariah, a revel, a reel, a reed, a pool, a plug, a
pin, a peek, a parabola, a dog, a pat, a cud, a nu, a fan, a pal, a rum, a
nod, an eta, a lag, an eel, a batik, a mug, a mot, a nap, a maxim, a mood, a
leek, a grub, a gob, a gel, a drab, a citadel, a total, a cedar, a tap, a gag,
a rat, a manor, a bar, a gal, a cola, a pap, a yaw, a tab, a raj, a gab, a
nag, a pagan, a bag, a jar, a bat, a way, a papa, a local, a gar, a baron, a
mat, a rag, a gap, a tar, a decal, a tot, a led, a tic, a bard, a leg, a bog,
a burg, a keel, a doom, a mix, a map, an atom, a gum, a kit, a baleen, a gala,
a ten, a don, a mural, a pan, a faun, a ducat, a pagoda, a lob, a rap, a keep,
a nip, a gulp, a loop, a deer, a leer, a lever, a hair, a pad, a tapir, a
door, a moor, an aid, a raid, a wad, an alias, an ox, an atlas, a bus, a
madam, a jag, a saw, a mass, an anus, a gnat, a lab, a cadet, an em, a
natural, a tip, a caress, a pass, a baronet, a minimax, a sari, a fall, a
ballot, a knot, a pot, a rep, a carrot, a mart, a part, a tort, a gut, a poll,
a gateway, a law, a jay, a sap, a zag, a fat, a hall, a gamut, a dab, a can, a
tabu, a day, a batt, a waterfall, a patina, a nut, a flow, a lass, a van, a
mow, a nib, a draw, a regular, a call, a war, a stay, a gam, a yap, a cam, a
ray, an ax, a tag, a wax, a paw, a cat, a valley, a drib, a lion, a saga, a
plat, a catnip, a pooh, a rail, a calamus, a dairyman, a bater, a canal--
Panama.

There it is, Dan Hoey's panama palindrome.

~~~
anigbrowl
A triumph of form over content.

------
danohuiginn
Here's Peter Norvig's version of the palindrome:

<http://norvig.com/palindrome.html>

[He gets up to 17,826 words, and has some interesting commentary along the
way]

